# bring my TWO dogs.



## comrade (May 26, 2014)

i need some guidance on this subject of two dogs. 
i know alot of people bring at least one, but i have two and this is our first time getting out there.
one is a husky age 4 and needs to be leashed, the other is a pitbull/mastiff/old english mix age 1.


----------



## ThatDrunkGuy (May 26, 2014)

How do you plan to travel? hitching? hopping? and by needing a leash do you mean he's a runner or a biter?


----------



## comrade (May 27, 2014)

runner, and im starting out hitching and walking. id love to hop at some time, but i dont know if that would be good with the dogs.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 27, 2014)

Man I see these posts everyday on this damn site. If you have been living in a house with these dogs for their whole life up till.now then probably not a good idea. You have no idea the pains dogs can cause on the road. They have to be born into. My dog was on the road at two months and is no house dog. If your dog begs to go inside at the door its probably a no go. Start em out camping and hiking all day. My dog could walk all day with me and at the end of the day I'm beat and he's still wandering


----------



## skitter (May 27, 2014)

As long as you're committed, I guess.
I feel pretty bad for dogs whose owners just got them because "???" and try to pawn them off on everyone else for every single reason under the sun.
Or tying your dog/s up 12 feet away so it can sit alone watching you hang out and being sad as shit. /rant


When you say "needs to be leashed" I really want to point out that unless you're in a dog park or somewhere really private all dogs really ought to be leashed... there's just no way to 100% predict the intentions of other dogs (especially if they are off leash) and if anything happens, your off leash dog is more apt to be considered at fault regardless of the circumstances. It's just good for everybody involved. I mean, our dog is magnificent in regards to walking off leash, doesn't run away, doesn't chase things or go into the street, but it still freaks people out occasionally and you just never know.
I guess an unleashed dog would be like driving without insurance or something.


I only personally met one person who traveled with two dogs, and she was with someone who also had a dog. It was pretty comical to see them cram three dogs, two packs, and themselves into a grainer. 


I would also advise getting something like a heavy duty carabiner from home depot or somewheres (not the rinky dink aluminum kind from the dollar store) so that you can attach the dogs to things in a pinch and attach them to you or something at night.


----------

